# Vote in the 2016 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com

​



> *What new vehicle should be Car of the Year? Here’s your chance to decide.*
> 
> The AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards are back and we’re once again giving you, our readers, the opportunity to vote on what the best car of 2016 should be.
> 
> In addition to the overall Car of the Year award, there are six other categories where you can vote for your favorite including Truck of the Year, Sports Car of the Year, Green Car of the Year, Utility Vehicle of the Year, Luxury Car of the Year and Luxury Utility Vehicle of the Year.
> 
> Voting will run until November 6th and once we tabulate all the results, the winners will be announced November 16th. Then we’ll be presenting each of the automakers with a shiny new award that they’ll proudly display.
> 
> Brought to you by Discount Tire, one lucky winner will received a new set of tires.
> 
> So click here to view all the nominees and place your votes now.


Hurry and Vote in the 2016 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards at AutoGuide.com.


----------

